# Brazil v Croatia - Thursday 12th June 2014 21:00 (UK Time)



## bettingboop (Jun 12, 2014)

Kicking off the tournament in their homeland, Brazil are the clear favourites in this match! Their squad is a lot stronger than the Croatians and with the support from the home fans this game seems like an easy win for Brazil, expect goals!


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 5, 2015)

That was a good expected...Brazil played as we expected


----------

